# Best MP3 player for under Rs 4k



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm planning to get a good MP3 player for my friend from US. We are looking for a budget not more than Rs 4k ($90). What are the options I have? I know about iPod Shuffle and Creative stone but what would be the best for this price?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Look no further than the Aigo MP F585. It's around Rs 4000, it's got a gig of storage, a great LCD screen, good music playback, and to top it all off, you get photo viewing and video playback.
Now, both the Stone and the Shuffle are not VFM. You're better off buying this one.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Creative Zen series can be luked at, they are good u noe.
and iPod shuffle for 2.5k is a sweet deal too, offering xcellent sound quality


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, but it has no video. Compare it to the Aigo player- you get decent music quality, an LCD screen on which you can play videos and view photos for just another 1.5K.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm, nvr heard of Aigo to be frank...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

It's a well known brand though. He won't regret it if he buys this one.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, nvr heard of Aigo to be frank...


I would agree with you !


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 2, 2008)

I always have the feeling that brand does not matter if the product is nice and has somne sort of warranty.  So go for what *beta testing* has said.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 2, 2008)

Shuffle......Period. If sound is what you are looking for as against to screen, FM....blah blah.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Creative Zen for Screen
Shuffle for sound quality


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 3, 2008)

Many people usually opt for video and photos in an mp3 player. But personally I have bought cowon, apple ipod 80 gB, Sony Nw-a1000. Among all these I prefer cowon and sony for their superb sound quality. I rarely use the FM, or video or photos. My 80gb ipod is just 6 months old and already it is giving me troubles. But cowon has never (two year later) gave me any trouble. Instead of going with the herd, one should have one's own preferences.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a sansa express thats abt six months old , bought it for around 2k.

It's got 2 gigs of inbuilt memory and comes with a memory card slot that takes upto 8gigs incase you want to increase the storage.

Gives me around 12 hrs on a full charge. No video though.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 7, 2008)

Ramakrishnan said:


> My 80gb ipod is just 6 months old and already it is giving me troubles. But cowon has never (two year later) gave me any trouble. Instead of going with the herd, one should have one's own preferences.




What kind of trouble????...........before any potential buyer of iPod reads this and feels skeptical to opt for it..... I would like to add that I have been using my iPod 30GB for the last 2 years with enough amount of rough handeling that might test this hardware.....and I have not encountered ANY issue what so ever in any department pertaining to this gadget.......so people corrupt iPod could be an out of a blue moon issue but definately not usual........I thought to share this experience for those who might be in the line of next potential buyers.......


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 13, 2008)

Also consider Transcend 615 which is a solid, no-nonsense product. Just got OLED screen for seeing file names. No videos.

Avoid Sansa Express...I am a disappointed buyer.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 13, 2008)

> Avoid Sansa Express...I am a disappointed buyer.


^And why is that?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

Go for Shuffle 2Gb


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 13, 2008)

shuffle is good...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^ hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.

nice joke. 

Ajay, check these:

1) Creative Zen 8Gig for $115
2) Creative Zen 4Gig for $90


*Best buy*: *www.amazon.com/Sony-Walkman-Video-...9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1223911398&sr=1-9


afaik, this one need windows media player to copy music. If yes, nothing beats this one when it comes to music quality.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 13, 2008)

Shuffle and Stone both suck. Firstly, no display. Secondly, no EQ. Thirdly, no voice record, FM and lyrics sync.

I suggest Transcend T-Sonic 610 2GB. I own one and its awssome. It has all these features, great audio quality, and to top it all, it costs Rs. 1.5K in India at the moment with warranty and bill. But yeah, I got mine an year and a half ago for 2.55K. Get a good earphone pair like creative EP-630 with it if you want an awssome audio experience.

PS: By MP3 player, I am assuming you don't need video.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Dude. He is going to get from USA. Take a look at *www.amazon.com/Sony-Walkman-Video-...9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1223911398&sr=1-9 for example. You get this for 4k and has 4gig memory. plays video too and it's Sony


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry for bumping into an old thread. I have lost my ipod Shuffle recently so planning to buy an MP3 player for not more than 3k. Any suggestions from you all folks? My options are
1. iPod Shuffle
2. Creative Zen Stone
3. Philips Go Gear


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2009)

Creative Zen Stone
Sansa clip


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry for bumping into an old thread. I have lost my ipod Shuffle recently so planning to buy an MP3 player for not more than 3k. Any suggestions from you all folks? My options are
> 1. iPod Shuffle
> 2. Creative Zen Stone
> 3. Philips Go Gear



since you have lost your shuffle you know what you had ....so buy shuffle again simple....


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 4, 2009)

GoGear or Stone. Dont get that shuffle again, not worth it.


----------



## hittheswitch (Mar 4, 2009)

Increase your budget a lil and you can go for a 16 GB sandisk sansa..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2009)

The iPod Shuffle that I had earlier was a gift to me. I liked it. I came to know about Creative Zen later. I have also used Transcend so would not want to go for it. Basically I'm looking for a player which has screen to view the files. I think shuffle is good with respect to sound quality but may have trouble with browsing for the songs especially if we opt for 2 GB one. Are there any shortcuts which are there for the shuffle to make browsing among the songs easier. If its so then I will stick to shuffle other wise I may have to look at other options. Budget strictly not more than 3k. What about the following options
1. Philips Go Gear
2. Sansa
3. Zebronics(looks similar to shuffle as far as physical aspects are concerned)
4. Creative(which model has a display available)

Any other models which I would get for less than 3k.

Thanks once again for all of your suggestions


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2009)

Please help me friend!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 7, 2009)

Go for Sansa Clip


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 7, 2009)

CREATIVE ZEN STONE PLUS 2GB or 4GB :::


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> CREATIVE ZEN STONE PLUS 2GB or 4GB :::


Would these models have an onscreen display and how much would they cost?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 7, 2009)

2GB costs 2500/-

4GB =  3400/-


----------



## Coool (Mar 8, 2009)

+1 for stone+


----------

